# Easton Tempest II Carbon tubies



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Anyone here using these? Any reviews available other than the 'carbon shootout' done by rbr a couple of years ago? Are the rims still Zipp? A local rep said no, but he typically doesn't know his stuff....
thx!


----------



## dougn (Jun 9, 2004)

i called them not too long ago to see about converting a reg tempest to carbons. they were zipps then ....


----------

